# Orayx by FishDoug



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This was won in FishDoug's "Name this shooter" fantastic craftsmanship, fits nicely to my hands. still not got time to shoot with it. I'll update shooting review soon.







​





​


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet! Enjoy it man.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks super, congratulation for this win and good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Glad u like it Irfhan !! Thank u very very much bud


----------

